# 90's Music Anyone?



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 5, 2012)

Well i saw the 90's TV thread and the 90's gaming thread so i figured i would make a 90's music thread? remember the good old 90's music? Pearl Jam, Nirvana, Soundgarden, Hootie & The Blowfish, Counting Crows, Bush, Eve6, The Verve, Goo Goo dolls. Ah good times indeed and good music to boot.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 5, 2012)

*Matchbox 20*
In the 90's
"push"
Oh my audio-gasms.


----------



## sgageny (Jan 5, 2012)

terrible 90's music ? 

I'm talking Hanson,Backstreet boys,spice girls and let's not forget N*Sync! Ha ha

Eh who am I kidding i listened to them all back in the day ...

Oh the shame! :blush::blush::doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 5, 2012)

I was a _huuuuge_ Spice Girl fan. 

I had an absolute FIT when Geri/Ginger left the group [because she had red hair like mine and her voice was incredible] sooo many days spent with my friends singing and pretending to be them. :wubu: Oh, sweet childhood memories. I even had a Sporty Spice doll!


----------



## FA Punk (Jan 5, 2012)

TOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melian (Jan 5, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> TOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fuck yes.

Also:
Skinny Puppy
A Perfect Circle
KMFDM (when they were actually good)
Scooter
Crystal Method
White Zombie
My Life With the Thrill Kill Kult
Pig
Ministry
Apoptygma Berzerk
Lacuna Coil
Type O Negative
Paul Van Dyk
Prodigy
Daft Punk
Aphex Twin

So-bad-it-was-good:
Ace of Base
Eiffel 65
2-Unlimited
Vengaboys

Damn, music was decent for so much of that decade.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 6, 2012)

Melian said:


> Fuck yes.
> 
> Also:
> Skinny Puppy
> ...



I enjoy Tool, but i always Enjoyed a perfect circle more. 

I think Danny Carey is an amazing drummer and it's not really something that's disputable, but Josh Freese, who played for a perfect circle is one of my absolute favorites. The guy is amazingly talented. 

just haven't posted in a while and this seemed like a logical post.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 6, 2012)

Melian said:


> Vengaboys



Oh jesus I thought I'd got rid of them from my mind a long time ago


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 6, 2012)

Your Plump Princess said:


> *Matchbox 20*
> In the 90's
> "push"
> Oh my audio-gasms.



I totally agree! "Push" got me into Matchbox Twenty, you guys have great taste in 90's music. I remember bands like Garbage was good too, groups like R.E.M., Presidents Of The United States, LEN, Spacehog, Marcy's Playground, Fastball, Del Amitri, Merideth Brooks, LIVE, even groups like LFO were fun. Those were good times man. Man the 90's was good.


----------



## seavixen (Jan 9, 2012)

*Stone Temple Pilots*. Core & Purple were amazing albums. I still love them. Really, really a lot.
*Radiohead*. Pablo Honey had some great stuff on it.
*Tori Amos*. She put out some fantastic albums in the '90s.
*Type O Negative*. Peter Steele had SUCH a sexy voice.
*Nirvana, Soundgarden, Pearl Jam*... let's face it, I still like grunge.
*Tom Waits*. Okay, so he's not a '90s artist, but Mule Variations was one of the albums he put out in the '90s, and it's one of my favourites of his.
*No Doubt*. Tragic Kingdom - when Gwen Stefani was awesome.
*Counting Crows*. I'm pretty sure I know August and Everything After by heart.

This is gonna sound a bit out of nowhere, but *Boyz II Men*'s first two albums were really good - and they put on a fantastic concert. I saw them not long after II came out.

There were a lot of various artists that I liked some stuff by (Matchbox 20, Goo Goo Dolls, etc.), too, as there is with most decades... and I'm sure I'm forgetting tons of excellent artists.

As for the bad... I'm not going there. We will not bring NKOTB into this.


----------



## Jess87 (Jan 11, 2012)

Elliott Smith, Pavement, Matthew Sweet, PJ Harvey, The Lemonheads, James, XTC, Pantera, They Might Be Giants, and The Flaming Lips, all put out great stuff in the 90s. The 90s were also my favorite decade for Hip Hop.


----------



## sgageny (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeff Buckley.
Spent most of my angst ridden youth listening to the magic he weaved.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 11, 2012)

my god yes ... 

portishead
company flow
cypress hill
soundgarden
sonic youth
nine inch nails
nas
gang starr
madlib
dr octagon
deltron
wu tang
control machete
guy called gerald
goldie
richard d james
boards of canada

a huge portion of my favorite music ever made comes from this decade ..


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Jan 11, 2012)

sgageny said:


> terrible 90's music ?
> 
> I'm talking Hanson,Backstreet boys,spice girls and let's not forget N*Sync! Ha ha
> 
> ...



I was team Nsync all the way. Thankfully, I had my older, and wiser sisters forcing me to listen to Neutral Milk Hotel, Elliott Smith, and a bit more mature music so I wasn't stuck with Top 40 forever. Not gonna lie, I still jam them on the iPod from time to time.


----------



## aocutiepi (Jan 11, 2012)

My best friend bought us tickets to see Nick Carter (of Backstreet Boys fame) on his solo tour in February as my Christmas present. I'm so psyched.

Go ahead, call me lame. 

I also loved all of the other Top 40 stuff like the Spice Girls.

Lest we think I have no taste, I also enjoyed Matchbox Twenty, Eve6, Goo Goo Dolls, Pearl Jam, Third Eye Blind, Oasis, No Doubt, Boyz II Men, TLC and I have to give some love to 90s hip-hop like Snoop, Dre, 2 Pac and Biggie. Meh, we might still think I have no taste. No big deal.

I like to think my iPod is a bit unpredictable. You never know what'll turn up on it.

But a lot of it comes from the 90s, my favorite music.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL I'm listening to a 90's station right now! I LOVED the 90's for it's amazing contribution to music...and feel like I've become one of those old folks that grumps 'Music was so much better back in my day'. 
 
Current track - Tracy Bonham Mother, mother....


----------



## LinathSuru (Jan 12, 2012)

sgageny said:


> terrible 90's music ?
> 
> I'm talking Hanson,Backstreet boys,spice girls and let's not forget N*Sync! Ha ha
> 
> ...



I'm right there with you on those. :blush: My first concert was the Backstreet Boys when their Millennium Tour came to Dallas. :blush::blush: And I loved it. :blush:

Lots of bands I'm not ashamed to admit loving back then listed here as well though. Good taste in music it seems.


----------



## Nexis (Jan 15, 2012)

Don't forget to add some Weezer and Smash Mouth to the mix.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 15, 2012)

Smashing Pumpkins
http://youtu.be/NOG3eus4ZSo 

No Doubt !!!!!!!! My all time favorite band. 
http://youtu.be/TR3Vdo5etCQ

Alanis Morissette
http://youtu.be/Jne9t8sHpUc

LL Cool J 
http://youtu.be/Um99r6sgspY

Black Street:wubu: (This song drives me crazy!!!!!! In a good way.)
http://youtu.be/kC6TnBx0HIU

Thaila!!!!!!!!!!!!  I gonna put a little bit of Mexican style here. 
http://youtu.be/_1Rxj7Dk9eM

And the queen of Tex Mex: Selena. :bow:
http://youtu.be/MB812i7tOZA


----------



## KittyCourtz (Jan 18, 2012)

I remember listening to Brittney Spears (her early stuff), N*Sync, Spice Girls, and Smash Mouth. =)


----------



## kristineirl (Jan 19, 2012)

savage garden is my constant <3


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 20, 2012)

Most of the artists I would have mentioned have been mentioned already, with the exceptions of:

Incubus, even though the 2000s had started before they reached widespread popularity, and:

Sponge, whose 1994 debut album Rotting Piñata might be my favourite grunge album ever released. Sponge had two singles ("Plowed", and "Molly", better known by the line 'sixteen candles down the drain') which were heard on the radio constantly for about six months, their album was certified gold, then they pretty much disappeared. Apparently they're still together and still recording, but the singer is the only original member still with the group. They're not on a big label anymore, and whoever had been promoting them in 1994 must not have been too concerned with Sponge's lasting success. But for what it's worth, I've checked out some of the music they've released since 1994 and haven't been too impressed by any of it. (The song "Have You Seen Mary" from their 1996 album Wax Ecstatic is pretty okay.)

So there. Two 90s bands that have held some influence over my own songwriting.


----------



## Takeshi (Jan 21, 2012)

Dirty Vegas- "Days Go By".....*nods head...mhm...

also, Sugar Ray - "Some Day"...


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 21, 2012)

It was all about the Spice Girls for me in the 90's.

....I, um, may still own their greatest hits cd. :blush:


----------



## aocutiepi (Jan 22, 2012)

Victoria08 said:


> It was all about the Spice Girls for me in the 90's.
> 
> ....I, um, may still own their greatest hits cd. :blush:



I do too! Not ashamed.


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 22, 2012)

90s music nobody in their right mind should like but still do to this day?

For me that's Prozzak. Sucks To Be You, Strange Disease and Omobalasire are all so bad. SO BAD!

So why am I youtubing them again right now!? Damn it!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 22, 2012)

Jeeshcristina said:


> I was team Nsync all the way. Thankfully, I had my older, and wiser sisters forcing me to listen to *Neutral Milk Hotel*, Elliott Smith, and a bit more mature music so I wasn't stuck with Top 40 forever. Not gonna lie, I still jam them on the iPod from time to time.



:wubu: SWOON!!! :wubu:


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 22, 2012)

SitiTomato said:


> 90s music nobody in their right mind should like but still do to this day?
> 
> For me that's Prozzak. Sucks To Be You, Strange Disease and Omobalasire are all so bad. SO BAD!
> 
> So why am I youtubing them again right now!? Damn it!



I still like that song of theirs that uses the tune from the Nutcracker Suite. It's Not Me It's You, I think it's called? I heard it in a record store once and that's how I learned who Prozzak were.


----------



## Deven (Jan 23, 2012)

Godsmack
Bush
Orgy (I still listen to their first two CDs all the time. Their third CD, which came out in like 2005 was so terrible... but their 1998 release is still amazing.)
KoRn (Their last amazing CD was Issues, came out in 1999.)
Marilyn Manson (Mechanical Animals is still a favorite.)
Soundgarden
Pearl Jam (I admittedly can't listen to Ten. Bad memories.)
Nirvana
Savage Garden (still love them...)

It was also a great time for my current favorite band, Depeche Mode, who had Violator come out in 1990, Songs of Faith and Devotion in 1993, and Ultra in 1997. I love all 3 CDs, and really wish that I would've enjoyed them before 2005.

And who can forget:
Limp Bizkit


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2012)

90's Music.

Okay, the usual suspects, Nirvana, Pearl Jam have been talked about.

Sonic Youth was mentioned, but they put two or three times as many great albums as Nirvana did. So did REM.

My cat is named after Kim Deal of The Pixies & The Breeders. 
I put on Last Splash by The Breeders and she went wild. 

Yo La Tengo put out some great albums that nobody heard. So did The Screaming Trees.

I was such a Nirvana fan that I started picking up albums of Kurt Cobain's favorite bands. The Pixies, The Vaselines, Wipers, Butthole Surfers and I even ended up with a CD of two bands Glenn Branca was in. 

The soundtrack to Singles ( great movie ) has famous bands doing tunes that
didn't get played on the radio.

Fugazi put out most of their albums in the 90s, I didn't listen to those as much as the ones from the 80s. The Replacements broke up and then Bob Stinson died. Too bad since they probably would have gotten around to playing again. 


Alice in Chains had the most range of any metal band I ever paid attention to. ( Okay, so they aren't Motorhead type metal, but my standards they're heavy. ) Quiksand & Paw were good too, but no one ever found out about them. Rage Against the Machine were one dimensional, but what a dimension that was!

If I ever did want some metal, I would put on my copy of that Anthrax album with 'If Only' on it. I had the three Guns N Roses albums that came out in the 90s, but two of them were about half an hour too long. My friends loved Pantera, but I was hardly ever in the mood for that.

Everyone talks about Radiohead's OK Computer, but The Bends was even better.

Nine Inch Nails' Downard Spiral was bleak, but very good. 

I rocked out to the last two albums by Soundgarden, Redd Kross' Show World, Marvelous 3's Hey Album, Spacehog's Resident Alien, Eugenis Mary Queen of Scots and Soul Asylum's Grave Dancers Union

And to this day, whenever I see a huge stack of music for sale, I look for Smashing Pumpkins, Redd Kross, Wipers, Flop, and that Sonic Youth EP Kurt Cobain drew the cover of.

If you want to see a guilty pleasure from the 90s, Ugly Kid Joe were back together last I heard. 

And I understand that Soundgarden & Redd Kross have reformed to keep The Pixies and Dinosaur Jr. company.


----------



## Melian (Jan 26, 2012)

Justin said:


> And I understand that Soundgarden & Redd Kross have reformed to keep The Pixies and Dinosaur Jr. company.



Dinosaur Jr is still around??? Hope they're not as terrible as re-formed Soundgarden (I loved them, but they shouldn't have started releasing new music)!


----------



## eeyorejenny (Jan 31, 2012)

Not ashamed to admit, I was a Hanson girl all the way. Still listen to them a lot. I got my three year old niece loving them. I miss the 90's music. You could listen to just about anything on the radio. And watching the videos on MTV and even VH1 were awesome. Those were the days.

I listen to the GenX radio stations on IHeartRadio. Takes me back all the time.


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2012)

Since Hanson was mentioned,

The year that The Spice Girls came out and Hanson got played on MTV constantly was the beginning of the end of me watching that channel. 
Madonna was close to the only pop singer on MTV in the 90s until The Spice Girls came along. And she has basically stopped doing pop songs at that point. 

I remember seeing that Hanson video with my then girlfriend and a couple of other women. They were saying the singer, the middle child was good looking but asexual. It took awhile for us until the end of the video to tell their singer was a he. Jodie Foster's name came up a few times to support the female theory and my girlfriend said something like "I think its a boy, but it would work either way with me." She had told me months before she wasn't straight, but each comment like that still blew my mind. 

The end of the 90s also had Our Lady Peace, Third Eye Blind, Fastball, The Marvelous 3, Better Than Ezra, Weezer, Ben Folds Five and 3 Doors Down. 

And Placebo. Anyone remember their big hit? I went out and bought the album right away.

The theme of the 90s seemed to "Anything goes." Even The Butthole Surfers had hit songs.

Did anyone here listen to Hole's Live Through This? That was quite an album. So was Sugar's Copper Blue. Frank Black's solo albums and a few Mudhoney CDs were in my stereo a lot. 

For the guy asking about Dinosaur JR. The original line up reformed, recorded a new album and went on tour with it. I remember seeing them on Letterman. 
Pavement and Archers of Loaf are back together as well.


----------



## Melian (Feb 3, 2012)

Justin said:


> For the guy asking about Dinosaur JR. The original line up reformed, recorded a new album and went on tour with it. I remember seeing them on Letterman.
> Pavement and Archers of Loaf are back together as well.



Cool. Not a guy, though 

And yeah, I liked Live Through This and Hole in general in the 90's. That being said, Courtney Love is a dirty, dirty skank.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 3, 2012)

Justin said:


> 90's Music.
> 
> Okay, the usual suspects, Nirvana, Pearl Jam have been talked about.
> 
> ...


 
Great trip through the way back machine.


----------



## Mozz (Feb 7, 2012)

Rage Against The Machine.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 8, 2012)

*i was totally boyband kinda girl take that , boyzone, backstreet boys, 5 ,911 oh those were the days of being young *


----------



## Craiger16 (Feb 8, 2012)

Green Day!

Favorite Band of all time!

But I like a lot of 90's music. I think people put it down but if I had to pick a decade of music I`d want to listen to the 90`s would be it.

Alice in Chains and Nirvana both had awesome unplugged albums that are favorites of mine even these days.

Pearl Jam (first concert for me), Smashing Pumpkins, Soundgarden Eve 6, Weezer, Offspring, RHCP, Aqua, Our Lady Peace, Everclear, 3 doors down, Oasis, the odds, foo fighters, R.E.M.

As other people have posted about boy bands and such I'd like to say I know the decade has some bad music but what decade doesn`t?

Finally there were a lot of great bands who only had one hit wonders, which is fine, it's better than no hits. But a lot of those songs were fun and some of those bands were better than people gave them credit for. Marcy Playground was one of them for me.

** I saw Dinosaur JR in concert a few years ago, it was awesome.


----------



## Mozz (Feb 12, 2012)

Cant 4get Deftones!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Justin said:


> Since Hanson was mentioned,
> 
> The year that The Spice Girls came out and Hanson got played on MTV constantly was the beginning of the end of me watching that channel.
> Madonna was close to the only pop singer on MTV in the 90s until The Spice Girls came along. And she has basically stopped doing pop songs at that point.
> ...



I heard Dinosaur Jr was reforming. So Lou Barlow is back and everything? I loved Lou's solo work, still an excellent songwriter and talent!


----------



## Jess87 (Feb 18, 2012)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I heard Dinosaur Jr was reforming. So Lou Barlow is back and everything? I loved Lou's solo work, still an excellent songwriter and talent!



Yeah. They've released two albums since reuniting and both are pretty stellar. Beyond has a brilliant cover.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 20, 2012)

OMG, I loved 90s music! I was a big fan of Nsync! I loved their first album with the songs, "Tearing up my heart" and "I want you back". In fact I still have the CD and I play the "I want you back" song over and over in my car, LOL! I also loved the Spice Girls and wanted to dress like them, british accents and all, lol. Then you had groups like Brand New Heavies, Groove Theory, En Vogue, Cleopatra, Destiny's Child, SWV, Five, New Kids on the Block, and just too many other groups to name. I think the 90s was the last great decade of music, then it all went downhill!


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/sy-35254810/nsync_i_want_you_back_official_music_video/
Throwback video- N sync "I want you back"


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Feb 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> :wubu: SWOON!!! :wubu:



I'm glad I'm not the only one who loves them some Neutral Milk Hotel. 

I end up playing something from In the Aeroplane Over the Sea every day it seems. There's nothing better an honest album.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jess87 said:


> Yeah. They've released two albums since reuniting and both are pretty stellar. Beyond has a brilliant cover.



That is awesome! i always liked Lou and Dinosaur Jr. "Legendary" by Lou is powerful and haunting, one of my favirote songs ever. Really tugs on the emotions.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Mar 7, 2012)

All I Want<3 Is To Feel This Way<3 To Be This Close <3 To Feel The Same<3


----------



## RacerX69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I heard Mambo #5 the other day and laughed for about 10 minutes


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Apr 7, 2012)

Just so you know the links are Youtube videos

Tool

STP

Soundgarden

Pearl Jam

The Odds

Matthew Good Band

Moist

Foo Fighters

Ministry


Butthole Surfers - really great psychedelic rock band with a strange name

The Headstones

The Tragically Hip

Jeru The Damaja

A Tribe Called Quest

De La Soul

Maestro Fresh Wes

Saukrates

Choclair


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 7, 2012)

Melian said:


> Cool. Not a guy, though
> 
> And yeah, I liked Live Through This and Hole in general in the 90's. That being said,* Courtney Love is a dirty, dirty skank.*



Very true, but damn she could wail back in the 90's. A lot of people give her shit for how after she hooked up with Kurt all of a sudden Hole's songs seemed to get a whole lot better. That may be true that Kurt ghost wrote some songs for her, but listen to Kurt's vocals before and after hooking up with Courtney. He totally copped her snarling wail.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 8, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Very true, but damn she could wail back in the 90's. A lot of people give her shit for how after she hooked up with Kurt all of a sudden Hole's songs seemed to get a whole lot better. That may be true that Kurt ghost wrote some songs for her, but listen to Kurt's vocals before and after hooking up with Courtney. He totally copped her snarling wail.




I think Courtney had some talent, "Doll Parts" is haunting. Im sure Kurt had alot to do with things too.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kenster102.5 said:


> Just so you know the links are Youtube videos
> 
> Tool
> 
> ...




Great List!


----------



## KFD (Apr 27, 2012)

Unified Theory...? Anyone??

Prozzak brought me back, another one I haven't seen yet is Len... "Steal My Sunshine". Anybody remember the video of them on scooters in Venice, where the girl clearly mouths the phrase "Oh f--k"?

Big Sugar is another one I haven't seen yet...

Okay, maybe just me...

KFD


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 27, 2012)

KFD said:


> Unified Theory...? Anyone??
> 
> Prozzak brought me back, another one I haven't seen yet is Len... "Steal My Sunshine". Anybody remember the video of them on scooters in Venice, where the girl clearly mouths the phrase "Oh f--k"?
> 
> ...



I love LEN and surprised i haven't mentioned them. There were so much awesome music and bands in the 90's it's hard to cover everyone, it was a great decade for music and pop-culture both. Bands like FUEL, BUSH, Live, great music man.


----------



## KingColt (Sep 30, 2012)

I feel as though there are some worthy parts of 90ies music yet unmentioned in here so:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1uWVEY7i6Y Killarmy - Wu renegades
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xlhjq2_big-pun-capital-punishment_music Big Pun - capital punishment
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH3hrtp1T84 Gang Starr - moment of truth
http://vimeo.com/6162456 Nas - Nas is like
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeIkGeCd6-g Arrested Development - Africas inside me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPDYiCPFvjA ATCQ - midnight marauders full album 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYw0NnHDRzc De la Soul - stakes is high
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XaA5Fa4kZo Sauce money - against the grain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNT6Zxi2M9k Wu Tang - bells of war
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_5edxArGT8 Madlib alias Quasimoto - come on feet (which was recorded in 1999 so no to everybody saying it´s not 90ies ;D)
ugh, I feel old as fuck and nerdy too boot now. Excuse this post. Well, fuck it I guess


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Dec 11, 2012)

As much as I liked living and growing up in the 90's and 2000's, if I were born in the 70's I could maybe have appreciated it more, now it is sad to see a lot of acts dying off like Guru of Gang Starr, and not having A Tribe Called Quest on tour anymore.
Fear Factory - Self Bias Resistor 
The Pharcyde - Passin' Me By
Kool G Rap - Road to Riches
Mobb Deep - Shook Ones Part Two
Group Home - Supa Star
Ghetto Concept - E-Z On Tha Motion
Kardinal Offishall - BaKardi Slang
Monolith - At The Top 
WIO-K - Sunlight
The Roots - What They Do


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 11, 2012)

Hah! I think I stopped listening to 'new' music regularly around 1998. I am prematurely old. Some of my unmentioned (?) favs:

Mudhoney - "Suck You Dry"
Local H - "Bound for the Floor" (although, really, everything but their first album is AWESOME. Check out their new stuff, too.)
The KLF - "3AM Eternal"


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 17, 2012)

See, I WANT to like N'Sync, The Backstreet Boys, and O-Town...

But I just can't stand that a bunch of artists basically made a career from ripping of Justin Bieber!


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 20, 2012)

*of the Britpop era:*
Pulp - "Common People" (an aside: I've always had a mini-crush on Jarvis Cocker.)
Blur - "Girls and Boys"
Oasis - "Supersonic"
The Lightning Seeds - "Change" (yay for the _Clueless_ soundtrack!)
Supergrass - "Alright" (...ditto.)

*shoegazers:*
My Bloody Valentine - "Soon"
The Jesus and Mary Chain - "Snakedriver" (Though, their 80s stuff is more shoegaze than this... I was just trying to think of a decent song they released in the 90s. Still, plenty of feedback for your listening pleasure.)
Catherine Wheel - "Fripp" (Probably the most underrated band of the 1990s, IMO, along with Local H [though Local H gets better with age, too]. _Chrome_ is CW's masterpiece.)

*riot grrrls/anti riot-grrrls/chicks that rock:*
Hole - "Burn Black" (and, yeah, okay--I acknowledge Courtney's a dirty, used up whore, but that's the point. She always was. It's just that she stopped being epic around 1999.)
L7 - "One More Thing" (and, really, their third, fourth, and fifth albums are their best)
Bikini Kill - "Rebel Girl"
Veruca Salt - "All Hail Me" (only had one good album, _American Thighs_, but _Eight Arms to Hold You_ had a couple of good songs)


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 24, 2012)

Kenster102.5 said:


> As much as I liked living and growing up in the 90's and 2000's, if I were born in the 70's I could maybe have appreciated it more, now it is sad to see a lot of acts dying off like Guru of Gang Starr, and not having A Tribe Called Quest on tour anymore.
> Fear Factory - Self Bias Resistor
> The Pharcyde - Passin' Me By
> Kool G Rap - Road to Riches
> ...



Guru was one of the greatest rappers ever. "Royalty" is a classic too.


----------



## vermillion (Jan 28, 2013)

Tool is still my all time favorite band. 
Alice in Chains....a close second.
No matter what I listen to now...I know all the words...
to all the songs for both of those bands. 
Every single one of their albums were amazing.


----------



## vermillion (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't forget NIN and Marilyn Manson.
I loved both of them!


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pearl Jam was pretty much the only 90's band I even remotely liked.

I was an 80's kid and in high school during the 90's, but I'd still rather listen to classic rock, blues, or jazz. I haven't liked most modern rock music since the 80's, and that was Aerosmith, Guns & Roses, and such.


----------



## Morganer (Jan 29, 2013)

Gin Blossoms!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jan 29, 2013)

My first high school dance 1997, we had three projector screens up in the gym and a VJ playing the newest music vids. I remember seeing the Venga Boys up there... *cringe* and Barbie Girl... Then the Backstreet Boys, N'Sync, 98 degrees, O-Town, the list goes on.


----------



## Morganer (Jan 29, 2013)

Duran Duran


----------



## Morganer (Jan 30, 2013)

Or... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJo0MT3wDBs


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 21, 2013)

Melian said:


> Fuck yes.
> 
> Also:
> Skinny Puppy
> ...



Uhm, this list is incredible


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 22, 2013)

EBTG
The Refreshments
The Smashing Pumpkins (they ended in 2000, let's face it.)
En Vogue
TLC
Bone Thugs N Harmony
Naughty By Nature (Underrated as hell!)
Alice In Chains
Savage Garden (They had some shit, don't front!)

i gave Ace of Base a listen a few months ago, thinking that they'd have the EBTG delayed effect where i didn't like em coming up but as an adult i realize the error of my ways, but it was to no avail. vocals were great, melodies were good but the beat machines were $40 Casios and i STILL can't get into it


----------



## dsaintd (Mar 7, 2013)

I am absolutely shocked and horrified by the fact that Nirvana and Alice in Chains were mentioned in almost every post but not one of you said the Melvins!! Hang your heads in shame, you can't forget the masters who invented the genre


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 8, 2013)

Just hitting part of the techno/ambient side for now, since I'm not sure it was covered
808 State
Orbital
The Orb
KLF/ JAAMMs (not at all ambient, but seriously rocked) 
(ah, someone also mentioned them  )

And a bit obscure: Happyhead


----------



## Ladybuglove (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks to TLC, I don't want no scrub...'cause you know. Ain't no body got time for that!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 4, 2017)

Let's see....

Samiam 
The Pixies 
Frank Black
The Breeders
Josephine Wiggs Experience
Primus
Geggy Tah
Veruca Salt
Aphex Twin
Orbital
Spacehog
The Lemonheads
Teenage Fanclub
Jamie Myerson
Tad
The Melvins
Husker Du
Sugar
Bob Mould
Eyes Adrift
Mad Season
Alice In Chains
Soundgarden
King Missile
Ween
They Might Be Giants
Radioactive Goldfish
Massive Attack
Frente
The Sugarcubes
Bjork
L7 
Local H
Rusted Root
The Stone Roses
Luscious Jackson
Belly
Loud Lucy
Bunnygrunt
Gin Blossoms
Blind Melon
P (1993) band with Johnny Depp


Reality Bites Soundtrack
Clueless Soundtrack
Suburbia Soundtrack
Empire Records Soundtrack
Buy Product
Buy Product 2


I loved so much music from the 90s. Hell, I lived through it and did most of my musical exploration during that era. :bow:


----------

